# Testing my Christmas Presents



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2017)

*Testing my Christmas Presents*


So we got this “Power Air Fryer XL” for Christmas, and a couple weeks ago, I got the Cheapo Fry Cutter, and they both needed some testing.
The Fry Cutter worked Great for $10.99,(Agri Supply), and the Hot Air Fryer worked Great on French Fries!! 
Much more testing on other things to come.


Thanks,
Bear



Checking out how this thing cuts 3/8” Fries:








First Tater out the other side:







Two Taters worth of Fry Cuts, rinsed, soaked in cold water, patted dry, a little Olive Oil, Black Pepper, a Sprinkling of “Tony Chachere’s Salt FREE Seasoning":







Into the Hot Air Fryer, at 400° for 18 minutes, stirring halfway through:







Beautiful—Just right—Best Fries we ever made (Healthy Too):







Breaded Veal Patty Parmesan (By Mrs Bear):







Bear’s First Helping:


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 29, 2017)

Heck yeah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 29, 2017)

Looks good!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 29, 2017)

Another item to add to my list!   I like what you and some others have been showing from the hot air fryers.


----------



## gary s (Jan 29, 2017)

Neat Toys, and practical  Fries look great

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2017)

Looks like a perfect Christmas present!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 29, 2017)

I always wondered about hot air friers--whether the fries would be browned and crisp up or just soggy like nuked frozen fries.  Yours look great.  Might have to look into this further.

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 29, 2017)

My parents love their air frier.   Works vet well.

Looks like a yummy meal.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2017)

nepas said:


> Heck yeah


You have one too, I think.

Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good!


Thanks Case!

Bear


CrankyBuzzard said:


> Another item to add to my list! I like what you and some others have been showing from the hot air fryers.


Thanks Charlie.

I made 2 batches of Fries, but now I gotta try some other stuff.

I ordered a couple Air Fryer Recipe books. We'll see.

Bear


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 29, 2017)

The Air Fryers are great, might look at getting Fry Cutter.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2017)

gary s said:


> Neat Toys, and practical  Fries look great
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

bear


SmokinAl said:


> Looks like a perfect Christmas present!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al !!

Bear


----------



## tropics (Jan 30, 2017)

Bear That looks great I like the fact that you Peeled the taters,( No Tater Skins For Me) 

The Veal patties did you use the fryer for them?

Richie


----------



## xray (Jan 30, 2017)

I always wondered about air fryers because I don't have an oil fryer and probably never will. I have nothing against them, I love fried food and don't want to venture down that road.

Those fries look yummy. I could eat them everyday!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> I always wondered about hot air friers--whether the fries would be browned and crisp up or just soggy like nuked frozen fries.  Yours look great.  Might have to look into this further.
> 
> Gary


Jury's still out, but as for the Fries---They are Awesome!!!

I'll learn more when I get the recipe books I ordered.

Bear


c farmer said:


> My parents love their air frier.   Works vet well.
> 
> Looks like a yummy meal.


It's a Pretty Neat thing---Easy to use, but I gotta learn a lot on times & temps, etc, etc.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jan 30, 2017)

Only Hot air gadget we ever had was a pop corn popper back in the 80's worked great just like it was supposed to,

Good Healthy Pop Corn  But then I would take it and pour butter over it and salt it. Kinda defeated the purpose for me.

I'll bet they have come a long way since then. Be waiting on Bears full report

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2017)

Smokin Monkey said:


> The Air Fryers are great, might look at getting Fry Cutter.


The thing that's nice about the Fry Cutters is that most of the fries are exactly the same size---Makes them cook more evenly.

Bear


tropics said:


> Bear That looks great I like the fact that you Peeled the taters,( No Tater Skins For Me)
> 
> The Veal patties did you use the fryer for them?
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!!

I don't mind skins on big old Steak Fries, but not on regular fries.

Mrs Bear made the 4 Patties in a baking dish in the oven. The Air fryer isn't big enough for that much.


Xray said:


> I always wondered about air fryers because I don't have an oil fryer and probably never will. I have nothing against them, I love fried food and don't want to venture down that road.
> 
> Those fries look yummy. I could eat them everyday!


Our Son gave us a big fancy Deep Fryer years ago, but we never used it much, so the oil would go bad, and we had to store it in a closet most of the time.

This thing uses no oil, and the Fries are Great, plus like I said I gotta learn other things to do with it.

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks good John. A buddy of mine has one and has been doing wings and tater skins alot and loves them.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 31, 2017)

Now that is something I would do, I have been wondering about these air fryers. I take it it is a recommendation...??


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2017)

gary s said:


> Only Hot air gadget we ever had was a pop corn popper back in the 80's worked great just like it was supposed to,
> 
> Good Healthy Pop Corn  But then I would take it and pour butter over it and salt it. Kinda defeated the purpose for me.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary---Gonna be awhile, but I'll get some more testing done!!

Bear


bmudd14474 said:


> Looks good John. A buddy of mine has one and has been doing wings and tater skins alot and loves them.


Thanks Brian!!

Tater Skins is definitely on my list !!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 1, 2017)

I though Bears hibernated in the winter and this one's still on the loose gaining its winter fat. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks good how crisp were the fries?

Brian have you seen the wings are they brown and crisp?

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Now that is something I would do, I have been wondering about these air fryers. I take it it is a recommendation...??


Thanks AB !

So far I can only recommend it for Fries, but I'll be posting other things as soon as I get the Recipe books I ordered.

Bear


HalfSmoked said:


> I though Bears hibernated in the winter and this one's still on the loose gaining its winter fat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Warren!

Just lost a few pounds, actually---More to go.

Fries were just how I like them---Soft inside, slightly crisp on outside. You can keep them in a couple more minutes & get them more browned & harder.

Bear


----------



## disco (Feb 2, 2017)

I really appreciate this post, Bear. I have a couple of friends who have said they like the air fryer but they aren't exactly foodies. Hearing your take will make me consider one seriously.

Point.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 3, 2017)

Disco said:


> I really appreciate this post, Bear. I have a couple of friends who have said they like the air fryer but they aren't exactly foodies. Hearing your take will make me consider one seriously.
> 
> Point.
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

The Jury is still out, but I love it for the only thing I did so far--->French Fries.

I just got notice that my Recipe books should be here tomorrow, so I could be trying other things soon.

I will post more after I get more done---Good or Bad.

I don't believe I'll be using it on anything I currently Smoke.

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------

